# Defiance



## Sukerkin (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't know if we've had a thread about this movie yet or not here at MT but I don't reckon it will hurt to sing it's praises one more time even if there has.

I have never been so close to tears for so much of a film that I can remember!  That might sound like an indictment but in fact it is testiment to the powerful story that underlies this cinematic rendition of a tale that I have previously read of but have only seen a single documentary produced about it.

Yes, as ever with a film about events of history, there are things to pick at but the core is so strong it really doesn't matter.

It has joined that treasured panoply of films that I think should be required viewing for certain dispositions e.g. the opening of "Saving Private Ryan" for war-mongers and this one for those tempted by the insidious path of racism or religious discrimination.

It's great.  Watch it if you can get the chance (but I'd advise a handkerchief for at least some parts of it :O).


----------



## seasoned (Jun 13, 2009)

I have not seen it, but I'm always up for a good movie. There is a lot of bad stuff out there lately. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 13, 2009)

Aye, it's a very good film.  Here's the IMBD link for those tempted:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1034303/


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 14, 2009)

I know a lot of people who aren't happy with the film as it doesn't portray the brothers properly rather it's another Hollywood story.
I haven't seen it, doubt I will but here's some info for people to compare with film.
http://www.holocaustresearchproject.org/revolt/bielski.html


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 14, 2009)

As I said, there are things to pull apart historically, there always will be with such things. 

It is, however, a cracking film that speaks to the core issues of humanity under extremis and how the attributes of courage and fortitude can carry people through (even if there were other flaws in their characters or their knowledge).

I don't know if I could have carried on facing the difficulties and dangers they did. I know for certain that with one incident portrayed in the film I would have done a 'Hudson' and given up, at least for a moment.

Of course, for some, the inaccuracies may make the film impossible to enjoy or take the 'message' from - "U-571" is like that for me.  I've seen it once and I can never watch it again, it annoys me that much .


----------

